# Opencubeware.org system



## Paris (Jun 2, 2012)

Hello we would like to introduce you to our newest wireless, automatic results collecting system. We are still running some tests because we are working on the stability of our product.

Follow us on:
http://www.opencubeware.org
http://www.facebook.com/opencubeware

We will be glad if you would leave some feedback and any ideas on how to upgrade this system will be very welcomed.


----------



## prażeodym (Jun 2, 2012)

It's kinda fake, check this


----------



## ThomasJE (Jun 2, 2012)

Looks good. You should put +2 and DNF on the buttons as well/instead of the arrows (chances are that the arrows are for something else). If DNF came up on the display, that would be pretty good as well.


----------



## prażeodym (Jun 2, 2012)

I guess it's hard to put DNF on speedstacks display ;p


----------



## hcfong (Jun 2, 2012)

Looks cool. One comment though: The WCA regulations require the competitor to sign the scoresheet in case of a +2 or DNF, so if you would to use this system to collect results, you'll have to find a way to let the competitor to 'sign' it.


----------



## prażeodym (Jun 2, 2012)

For now they use both paper sheet and this, because WCA delegate have to check the results, but I guess we can make something like waving card by competitor after some penality to accept it.


----------



## Mollerz (Jun 2, 2012)

I think this is a really good idea in general, it speeds up the whole process once it is all functional. Popularising this to be able to use it at big competitions will be difficult though.


----------



## prażeodym (Jun 2, 2012)

Mollerz said:


> Popularising this to be able to use it at big competitions will be difficult though.


 
Why do You think so? On this competition (Polish Open 2012) we tested it first time with all evetns, and it worked good - for 10 timers at the same time.


----------



## shelley (Jun 2, 2012)

prażeodym said:


> It's kinda fake, check this


 
I know this was supposed to be a demonstration of how fast the system is, but come on. She didn't even verify that the cube was solved before approving the time.

Seriously though, this is cool and I can't wait to hear more. This is what official competitions should be like.


----------



## prażeodym (Jun 2, 2012)

shelley said:


> I know this was supposed to be a demonstration of how fast the system is, but come on. She didn't even verify that the cube was solved before approving the time.
> 
> Seriously though, this is cool and I can't wait to hear more. This is what official competitions should be like.


 
It wasn't planed that much, I just asked her if she can accept time before typing it on sheet, but she just thought to make it that fast ;p Everything can be changed fast, and remeber that there is no regulation about what have to be on scoreboard - it is not something "official" like score sheets, but ofc normal judging don't looks like this


----------



## ben1996123 (Jun 2, 2012)

That's awesome.


----------



## Paris (Jun 3, 2012)

We are really greatfull for all your feedback and like Prazeodym said about the competitor sign on +2 or dnf solve we will use the second wave of the card to accept the penalty.


----------



## Ranzha (Jun 3, 2012)

Perhaps there should be two swipes--one from the judge, one from the competitor.


----------



## Zarxrax (Jun 3, 2012)

What is the purpose of the card swipe? I'm guessing they are only given to the judges, who authorize the time by swiping the card? But wouldn't it be sufficient to just press a button to do that?


----------



## CuberMan (Jun 3, 2012)

this is awesome!!


----------



## ThomasJE (Jun 3, 2012)

Silly question - how would this work for FMC/Multi-BLD?


----------



## iploman (Jun 3, 2012)

Usually you dont use timers on FMC/MULTI , so this is a exception for not using that system.


----------



## Mollerz (Jun 3, 2012)

iploman said:


> Usually you dont use timers on FMC/MULTI , so this is a exception for not using that system.



Also what is done if the timer runs over 10 minutes. Say for example you average about 10 minutes for 4BLD, you would obviously want to try and stackmat it but if the timer runs over you would need to use stopwatch time, is that all accounted for?


----------



## prażeodym (Jun 3, 2012)

Ranzha V. Emodrach said:


> Perhaps there should be two swipes--one from the judge, one from the competitor.


 
First swipe is for indentify competitor - then judge have to accept if this is the same competitor as on id and on papilon by pressing the red button. After solve judge accept time by waving the card - (and as we said we gona add extra competitor accept swipe for penalties)



Zarxrax said:


> What is the purpose of the card swipe? I'm guessing they are only given to the judges, who authorize the time by swiping the card? But wouldn't it be sufficient to just press a button to do that?



All cometitors have own card and all judges too. There is something like judge authorization - not all cards can accept time after solve as a judge - and even if all competitors have "judge authorization", they cannot accept their own times.



Mollerz said:


> Also what is done if the timer runs over 10 minutes. Say for example you average about 10 minutes for 4BLD, you would obviously want to try and stackmat it but if the timer runs over you would need to use stopwatch time, is that all accounted for?


 
You can post results normaly too - by keybord. The most important is that side events like 5x5 blind, multiblind and other slow events doesn't have to be posted so fast - because it is not like 2x2 that You look at the scoreboard and You see it changing every 5s (like You see on my video), so it doesn't metter so much if it will be on scoreboard 1s after solve, or 1 minute (because scoreboard for 5x5blind will change normaly every 10minutes or something  )


----------



## AlexMaass (Feb 22, 2015)

Is this project abandoned? :/


----------



## akobelan (Aug 31, 2019)

AlexMaass said:


> Is this project abandoned? :/


Did you ever find out about this project? You posted 5 years ago. Surely you must have some information.


----------

